# probléme d'utilisaton



## mathis94 (14 Août 2012)

bonjour,

J'ai un Ipad sur lequel je télécharge directement mes films.
Ce pendant le reste est synchronisé avec la bibliothéque d'un ami.
J'ai enfin crée ma propre  bibliothéque (j'avais un compte avant) et je voulais transférer les films acheté sur le pad à ma bibliothéque.
Cela a été fait mais je n'arrive plus à les lires sur mon ordinateur.
A chaque fois que je souhaite en lire un, on me demande de saisir mon mot de passe et on me dit que mon ordinateur est déja autorisé, mais il n'y a rien qui s'affiche, suelement un écran noir lors de la lecture du dit film.

pourriez vous me dire ce que vous en pensez ?

bonne après midi.


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2012)

Tu n'as pas plusieurs comptes iTunes ? Un lier à ton ordinateur et un pour ton iPad ?


----------



## mathis94 (14 Août 2012)

bonjour,

non je n'ai que ce compte ci.


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2012)

Et le téléchargement d'application ou de musique marche sans soucis sur ton ordi ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

si je comprend bien, les films ont été acheté avec le compte de ton ami... donc c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas les lire avec ton comptes... On appelle ça les DRMs, les films ne peuvent être ouvert qu'avec le compte qui les a acheté... c'est une mesure anti-piratage...

c'est un fonctionnement normal, que tu ne pourras pas contourner...


----------

